# Collected my new Synapse today (pics)



## Thrupnibits (Jul 14, 2010)

My first proper road bike. Size 58, 105 specced carbon Synapse in Beserker Green.

This is how it came out of the shop after I had got them to swap the Dura Ace levers & rear mech from my Salsa Las Cruces.
































































Ive now put my 'bits' on ready for a looooong ride tomorrow (if the British Summer weather doesnt have other ideas).



















One beautiful looking bike methinks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrupnibits (Jul 14, 2010)

Hah! Just noticed my neighbours house name ends 'Dale'. Bizarre.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats! I just got my '09 Synapse Carbon last month...it's comfortable, smooth, and fast enough for most non-racers. You'll love it! The green looks great, though red is faster  

**


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Congrats, I like the colors. Thing looks huge, enjoy it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful bike. Enjoy!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Very nice! A distinctive paint job for sure. And I like the carbon weave.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

That's a great looking ride...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Thrupnibits (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for your comments folks. :thumbsup: 

My loooong ride I had planned only ended up as a 45 miler, but I got to realize that this is the most comfortable and natural feeling bike Ive ever ridden. I didnt want the ride to end alas time restraints and plenty of rain put the mockers on it.

Im well chuffed.


----------



## robm90 (Aug 5, 2010)

Really nice, I want to check one out.


----------

